# Atletico Madrid - Chelsea: 22 Aprile 2014 ore 20,45.Champions League



## admin (19 Aprile 2014)

Si inizia a fare sul serio, in Champions League. Atletico Madrid - Chelsea, prima semifinale della massima competizione europea in programma Martedì 22 Aprile 2014 alle ore 20,45 allo stadio Calderon di Madrid. E' la partita di andata.

Dove vedere Atletico Madrid - Chelsea?

Il match sarà trasmesso in diretta tv su Sky Calcio e Premium Calcio.

Si trovano di fronte le due "sorprese" di questa edizione di Champions League. E, forse, i due migliori allenatori d'Europa. Mourinho e Simeone. 

Sarà senza dubbio una partita molto intensa. Probabilmente meno spettacolare rispetto all'altra semifinale tra Real e Bayern.

Il Chelsea è quasi tagliato dalla lotta per la conquista della Premier League. Quindi deve concentrarsi necessariamente sulla Champions. L'Atletico è ancora in super corsa su entrambi in fronti: Liga ed Europa.


A seguire, tutte le informazioni in tempo reale ed i commenti live.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2014)

anche se questi 2 Allenatori mi stanno antipatici (soprattutto Simeone) è meglio questa che vedere PSG-Barca


----------



## Djici (21 Aprile 2014)

forza atletico !


----------



## O Animal (21 Aprile 2014)

Eto'o non convocato per problemi al ginocchio, Hazard e Cech invece si...

Ritorno a casa di Torres?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2014)

mi tocca tifare Atletico un altra volta...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Eto'o non convocato per problemi al ginocchio, Hazard e Cech invece si...
> 
> Ritorno a casa di Torres?



Un po' di sfortuna anche per Mourinho...Courtois gioca vero?


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Aprile 2014)

"Tifo" per il Chelsea io invece,sarà una bella partita.


----------



## O Animal (21 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Un po' di sfortuna anche per Mourinho...Courtois gioca vero?



Sì.. E in Spagna si vocifera che, senza fare pubblicità, pagheranno i 6 milioni al Chelsea (3+3).


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Aprile 2014)

Forza Atletico!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Sì.. E in Spagna si vocifera che, senza fare pubblicità, pagheranno i 6 milioni al Chelsea (3+3).



lol
Chissà per quale motivo...tanto l'anno prossimo giocherà a Londra


----------



## O Animal (21 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> lol
> Chissà per quale motivo...tanto l'anno prossimo giocherà a Londra



Evidentemente il contratto era scritto bene senza scappatoie e avrebbero dovuto pagarlo comunque... A questo punto però è possibile che si fermi un altro anno...


----------



## Frikez (21 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Evidentemente il contratto era scritto bene senza scappatoie e avrebbero dovuto pagarlo comunque... A questo punto però è possibile che si fermi un altro anno...



Di sicuro non torna a fare il secondo di Cech, l'ha pure detto chiaramente.


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Aprile 2014)

Domani è un 1 grosso come una casa. Non dico che li piallano anzi, ma vince l'Atletico.


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Domani è un 1 grosso come una casa. Non dico che li piallano anzi, ma vince l'Atletico.



Quoto.
Magari prendo una cantonata, ma secondo me per il Chelsea l'Atletico può essere molto più ostico rispetto a Real e Bayern.
Forza Atleti!


----------



## Aragorn (22 Aprile 2014)

Sembrerà strano ma secondo me questa sfida si rivelerà molto più equilibrata e aperta di Bayern-Real.


----------



## Emanuele (22 Aprile 2014)

Oggi potrebbe vincere l'atletico, ma per quanto riguarda il risultato finale della semifinale per me non ci sono dubbi: passa il Chelsea


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Aprile 2014)

Formazione super difensiva per il Chelsea.


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2014)




----------



## Frikez (22 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Formazione super difensiva per il Chelsea.



Strano, ci sarà il pullman davanti alla porta di Cech.


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Aprile 2014)

Vedere Mou triturato da Simeone questa sera non avrebbe prezzo.
Forza Atletico.


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2014)

Pronostico: non so come finirà stasera ma resto fedele al pronostico che feci prima dei sorteggi delle semifinali:

Finale Real Madrid - Chelsea. E Real Campione D'Europa.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Aprile 2014)

Simeone semba quasi che debba sposarsi o andare ad un matrimonio.. quanta cera avrà nei capelli? E' così cool


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Aprile 2014)

Mo il Chelsea mette il portiere brocco, brutta perdita vista la riserva che hanno.


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Aprile 2014)

Anche io fossi in Cech andrei negli spogliatoi a farmi curare dalla dottoressa


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2014)

Uscito Cech dentro Schwarzenegger


----------



## Albijol (22 Aprile 2014)

Penso che nemmeno i tifosi del Chelsea sapessero chi è il secondo portiere della loro squadra


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2014)

Come era stato previsto, è una partita "brutta". Molto tattica.


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Aprile 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Penso che nemmeno i tifosi del Chelsea sapessero chi è il secondo portiere della loro squadra



Schwarzer ha già fatto danni sabato con il Sunderland


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Aprile 2014)

Villa in panchina...mah


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Aprile 2014)

Se potesse, Torres questa sera si farebbe 3-4 autogol, giusto per mettere in cassaforte il risultato


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Uscito Cech dentro Schwarzenegger



Dalla California con furore.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Aprile 2014)

O mamma ma Schwarzer ha 41 anni  il Chelsea che va in giro come 2 portiere a uno di 41 anni  .


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2014)

*Atletico Chelsea 0-0 fine PT*


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Aprile 2014)

Ma Mourinho ha preso il gusto per le tute ?

Odio allenatori con tute

Comunque partita che è messa sul piano della tattica.. prevedibile.. si assomigliano le squadre a grandi linee


----------



## 666psycho (22 Aprile 2014)

il chelsea non sta giocando...solito calcio di Murinho...spero nella vittoria del atletico...odio Mu e gli auguro di non vincere più niente..


----------



## Tobi (22 Aprile 2014)

Il chelsea che con la squadra che ha non fa 1 azione. Complimenti Mou


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Aprile 2014)

Mamma mia il Chelsea 
Il "park the bus" è un metodo che funziona,però da spettatore è sempre brutto assistere a scempi del genere.
Deve vincere l'Atletico,deve vincere il calcio.


----------



## Albijol (22 Aprile 2014)

Partita più brutta di Constant


----------



## rossovero (22 Aprile 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Partita più brutta di Constant



 Più che inguardabile allora


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Il chelsea che con la squadra che ha non fa 1 azione. Complimenti Mou



E che squadra ha? Li davanti hanno un "attaccante" che farebbe panchina anche nel Sassuolo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> E che squadra ha? Li davanti hanno un "attaccante" che farebbe panchina anche nel Sassuolo.



NOn investire in un attaccante è stata una scelta di Mourinho.


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> NOn investire in un attaccante è stata una scelta di Mourinho.



Voleva prendere Rooney. Ma alla fine è rimasto allo United.

Io credo che con questo Chelsea (che non è niente di che, un ammasso di vecchi e di giovani che hanno ancora tutto da dimostrare) stia facendo più che bene. In Champions.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Voleva prendere Rooney. Ma alla fine è rimasto allo United.
> 
> Io credo che con questo Chelsea (che non è niente di che, un ammasso di vecchi e di giovani che hanno ancora tutto da dimostrare) stia facendo più che bene. In Champions.



I risultati sono senza dubbio buonissimi,ma non concordo sulla definizione che hai dato della sua rosa,costruita con vagonate di milioni e la sua vecchia guardia che comunque non è vecchissima.


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Aprile 2014)

Sono due squadre che giocando non danno mica spettacolo, nonostante siano molto forti. Il bel giuoco lo vedremo domani (e che gioco). Comunque rimangono due partite interessanti queste tra Atletico e Chelsea.


----------



## Frikez (22 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mamma mia il Chelsea
> Il "park the bus" è un metodo che funziona,però da spettatore è sempre brutto assistere a scempi del genere.
> Deve vincere l'Atletico,deve vincere il calcio.



D'altronde sa giocare solo così il profeta di Setubal, per fortuna domani Ancelotti e Guardiola ci faranno riconciliare con il calcio.


----------



## iceman. (22 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Voleva prendere Rooney. Ma alla fine è rimasto allo United.
> 
> Io credo che con questo Chelsea (che non è niente di che, un ammasso di vecchi e di giovani che hanno ancora tutto da dimostrare) stia facendo più che bene. In Champions.



Si vede che comunque davanti gli manca il top.
Poi certi son proprio da cestinare, Terry,Lampard,Cech, altri li reputo proprio mediocri tipo Azpilicueta,Mikel....però sono in semifinale di Champions, boh.


----------



## O Animal (22 Aprile 2014)

Maledetto catenacciaro... Trapattoni in confronto era un genio...


----------



## iceman. (22 Aprile 2014)

Se finisce 0 a 0 , a Londa secondo me passa il Chelsea.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Aprile 2014)

Certo che sto Atleico nel rompere gli altri giocatori..sono dei maestri..


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Aprile 2014)

Ma Hazard ancora rotto? Oscar?


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2014)

Grande partita preparata da Mourinho. Ho guardato diverse volte l'Atletico quest'anno (in casa è uno schiacciasassi). E non l'avevo mai visto creare così poco davanti.


----------



## 666psycho (22 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grande partita preparata da Mourinho. Ho guardato diverse volte l'Atletico quest'anno (in casa è uno schiacciasassi). E non l'avevo mai visto creare così poco davanti.



catenaccio....


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Aprile 2014)

Torres non si regge manco in piedi.. mamma mia e come segni con questo qui? Tornasse Etoo


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> catenaccio....



No. Partita preparata e gestita in modo intelligente. Perchè è una sfida che si gioca in 180 (e più) minuti.

Se arrivi al Calderon a fare lo sborone, prendi 3-4 schiaffoni e ti pregiudichi ritorno e qualificazione.

Poi non è vero che Mourinho è un catenacciaro. E' un grande allenatore che adatta le proprie squadre alle varie situazioni. Le due semifinali tra il suo Real ed Bayern di due anni fa furono (sono) tra le partite più belle, avvincenti e divertenti di sempre. E con lo stesso Real, se non erro, vinse la Liga con il record di gol segnati.


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Aprile 2014)

Basta, io continuo a chiedermi perché gli dei del pallone sono così benevoli con questa squadra anticalcio.
Il Chelsea vincerà la coppa.



Admin ha scritto:


> No. Partita preparata e gestita in modo intelligente. Perchè è una sfida che si gioca in 180 (e più) minuti.
> 
> Se arrivi al Calderon a fare lo sborone, prendi 3-4 schiaffoni e ti pregiudichi ritorno e qualificazione.
> 
> Poi non è vero che Mourinho è un catenacciaro. E' un grande allenatore che adatta le proprie squadre alle varie situazioni. Le due semifinali tra il suo Real ed Bayern di due anni fa furono (sono) tra le partite più belle, avvincenti e divertenti di sempre. E con lo stesso Real, se non erro, vinse la Liga con il record di gol segnati.



Concordo che Mourinho non è sempre catenacciaro, ma quello di questa sera è uno squallido anticalcio.


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2014)

*Atletico Madrid Chelsea 0-0 finale.*

La qualificazione si deciderà a Londra. Chelsea a questo punto avvantaggiato per il fattore campo.


----------



## pennyhill (22 Aprile 2014)

van Ginkel in panchina.


----------



## Albijol (22 Aprile 2014)

Finito sto strazio, mamma mia


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Aprile 2014)

Qualificazione apertissima.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> No. Partita preparata e gestita in modo intelligente. Perchè è una sfida che si gioca in 180 (e più) minuti.
> 
> Se arrivi al Calderon a fare lo sborone, prendi 3-4 schiaffoni e ti pregiudichi ritorno e qualificazione.
> 
> Poi non è vero che Mourinho è un catenacciaro. E' un grande allenatore che adatta le proprie squadre alle varie situazioni. Le due semifinali tra il suo Real ed Bayern di due anni fa furono (sono) tra le partite più belle, avvincenti e divertenti di sempre. E con lo stesso Real, se non erro, vinse la Liga con il record di gol segnati.


L'anno scorso andò a Dortmund a fare le sborone ed infatti ha preso 4 peri.. quest'anno è stato intelligente. Quella di stasera è stata una perfetta fase difensiva, come quella al Camp nou con L'inter.. una opera d'arte.
quello che importa sono le finali,arrivare in fondo,competere..


----------



## Morghot (22 Aprile 2014)

Niente da fare, il maestro del catenaccio. (anche giustamente direi, aveva fuori mezza squadra)


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Aprile 2014)

Qualificazione pesantemente dalla parte del Chelsea,questo 0-0 è oro colato per loro.
Comunque,per carità,i risultati sono nettamente dalla parte di Mourinho,però ripeto che da spettatore è deprimente vedere una semifinale del genere.


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Aprile 2014)

Magari il Chelsea andrà in finale, ma sinceramente non capisco questo giocare spudoratamente per lo 0-0 iniziando a perdere tempo dopo 20 minuti. Ok l'annullare il fattore campo all'Atletico, ma lo 0-0 è tutt'altro che un risultato positivo, anzì direi che è il "meno peggio" ed il più rischioso. 

E tra l'altro l'Atletico ha già dimostrato di essere capace di andare a fare risultato a San Siro (vabbè ) ed al Camp Nou...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Aprile 2014)

Io dico passa l'Atletico.


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> No. Partita preparata e gestita in modo intelligente. Perchè è una sfida che si gioca in 180 (e più) minuti.
> 
> Se arrivi al Calderon a fare lo sborone, prendi 3-4 schiaffoni e ti pregiudichi ritorno e qualificazione.
> 
> Poi non è vero che Mourinho è un catenacciaro. E' un grande allenatore che adatta le proprie squadre alle varie situazioni. Le due semifinali tra il suo Real ed Bayern di due anni fa furono (sono) tra le partite più belle, avvincenti e divertenti di sempre. E con lo stesso Real, se non erro, vinse la Liga con il record di gol segnati.



Perfetto 

Però Mourinho è un mezzo allenatore secondo i più, perché occorre ricordare che non fa giocare le sue squadre come Guardiola.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> No. Partita preparata e gestita in modo intelligente. Perchè è una sfida che si gioca in 180 (e più) minuti.
> 
> Se arrivi al Calderon a fare lo sborone, prendi 3-4 schiaffoni e ti pregiudichi ritorno e qualificazione.
> 
> Poi non è vero che Mourinho è un catenacciaro. E' un grande allenatore che adatta le proprie squadre alle varie situazioni. Le due semifinali tra il suo Real ed Bayern di due anni fa furono (sono) tra le partite più belle, avvincenti e divertenti di sempre. E con lo stesso Real, se non erro, vinse la Liga con il record di gol segnati.



vero, io guardo sempre il Real e quasi mai ha fatto catenaccio...però c'è da dire che quando gioca così è frustante vedere la partita e la rosa è inferiore a Real, Barca, PSG, City, Bayern, ma è una buonissima squadra

partita schifosa e ora Chelsea decisamente favorito
dai che Mourinho perderà la sua prima Finale di Champions! Se in Finale andrà Pep tiferò Chelsea


----------



## Tobi (22 Aprile 2014)

Buon risultato per l'atletico, ora ha 2 risultati su 3


----------



## Lollo interista (22 Aprile 2014)

Pare che le assenze di Hazard,Eto'o,Ivanovic (ci sarebbe pure l'uscita prematura di Cech) siano un dettaglio....


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Aprile 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Pare che le assenze di Hazard,Eto'o,Ivanovic (ci sarebbe pure l'uscita prematura di Cech) siano un dettaglio....


Non è che hanno giocato Birsa, Gilardino e Constant al posto loro. L'Atletico ha strapazzato il Barcelona senza Costa e Turan due settimane fa. Poi la partita è stata preparata così.

Ripeto: il fattore campo adesso ce l'ha il Chelsea, ma l'Atletico ha dimostrato di poter fare risultato ovunque


----------



## Frikez (22 Aprile 2014)

L'anticalcio per eccellenza, eheheh ma è Dio


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Aprile 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Pare che le assenze di Hazard,Eto'o,Ivanovic (ci sarebbe pure l'uscita prematura di Cech) siano un dettaglio....



L'atteggiamento del Chelsea non sarebbe cambiato di una virgola, visto che hanno deciso deliberatamente di non giocare la partita. Il Chelsea ha uno dei migliori collettivi d'Europa comunque eh, non allena mica 25 scappati di casa.
Si può vincere anche facendo catenaccio, non lo vieta nessuno, però partite come questa non sono certo uno spot per il calcio.
Mourinho è un grandissimo allenatore, nessuno lo mette in dubbio. Ha imparato la lezione subita al Westfalenstadion l'anno scorso, quando il Real avrebbe meritato di perdere 7-1, massacrato sotto tutti i punti di vista.


----------



## Frikez (22 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Basta, io continuo a chiedermi perché gli dei del pallone sono così benevoli con questa squadra anticalcio.
> Il Chelsea vincerà la coppa.
> 
> 
> ...



Se Dio vuole arriva in finale e viene piallato da chi sa fare vero calcio.


----------



## pennyhill (22 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> L'atteggiamento del Chelsea non sarebbe cambiato di una virgola, visto che hanno deciso deliberatamente di non giocare la partita. Il Chelsea ha uno dei migliori collettivi d'Europa comunque eh, non allena mica 25 scappati di casa.
> *Si può vincere anche facendo catenaccio, non lo vieta nessuno*, però partite come questa non sono certo uno spot per il calcio.
> Mourinho è un grandissimo allenatore, nessuno lo mette in dubbio. Ha imparato la lezione subita al Westfalenstadion l'anno scorso, quando il Real avrebbe meritato di perdere 7-1, massacrato sotto tutti i punti di vista.


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Aprile 2014)

Partita noiosa, vivacizzata un minimo dalle occasioni dell'atletico nel secondo tempo. Speriamo di vedere spettacolo domani.


----------



## Frikez (22 Aprile 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>



Il Paron  

Oscar, cioè il giocatore più tecnico della squadra, tenuto in panchina 90 minuti per far giocare Obi Mikel, poi non venite a parlare delle assenze.


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Aprile 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>



Nereo


----------



## O Animal (22 Aprile 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>



Bestemmia... Il Milan del Paron in confronto al gioco di Mourinho era l'Ajax di Michels...


----------



## pennyhill (22 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Bestemmia... Il Milan del Paron in confronto al gioco di Mourinho era l'Ajax di Michels...



Non posso che fidarmi, sono nato 15-20 anni dopo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Aprile 2014)

Il catenaccio...  come se fosse scientifico portare a casa col catenaccio il risultato, il cosiddetto catenaccio devi anche saperlo fare, ci devi anche saper vincere. Mourinho non ha mai dato un bel gioco alle sue squadre ma resta uno dei più grandi vincenti della storia, col catenaccio? Col catenaccio ma questa sera il Chelsea ha ottenuto un pareggio d'oro grazie all'atteggiamento più che col catenaccio. Io temo fortemente che l'Atletico non passi, sarà durissima per il Cholo andare a giocare allo Stamford.


----------



## MisterBet (22 Aprile 2014)

Non capisco la sorpresa, vince cosi da sempre...assenze o meno...


----------



## DexMorgan (23 Aprile 2014)

Se esiste un dio del calcio devono andare fuori assolutamente. Una roba indegna.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Aprile 2014)

Passa ancora quello fortunato portoghese vedrete! Che partita aberrante!
[MENTION=1281]pazzomania[/MENTION] ti ho detto non so quante volte.. le parole censurate non si usano, nemmeno cercare di mettere asterischi o puntini per evitare il blocco.


----------



## Tobi (23 Aprile 2014)

E comunque le.statistiche dicono 10 tiri in porta a 3 per l'atletico
il 62% di possesso palla per gli spagnoli. Poi che non ci sono state occasioni clamorose ok ma una squadra ha giocato a calcio l'altra no.
Oscar e Shurrle in panchina per Mikel e David Luiz a centrocampo e qualcosa di vergognoso.
sfortunatamente l'atletico non ha gente che salta secco l'uomo ma.mourinho se va in finale con Bayern o Real verrà struprato calcisticamente


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2014)

Passa l'Atletico, come è giusto che sia!


----------



## O Animal (23 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Passa l'Atletico, come è giusto che sia!



Purtroppo non ne sarei così sicuro... Abbiamo visto che a Londra il Chelsea è tutt'altra squadra...


----------



## juventino (23 Aprile 2014)

La fortuna e l'antisportività di quest'uomo sono un qualcosa di clamoroso. Ieri ha letteralmente stuprato il calcio e purtroppo fra una settimana sarà ufficialmente in finale di Champions.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Passa l'Atletico, come è giusto che sia!




Eh magari, ma si sa che gli dei del calcio non sono equi...

Comunque ieri lo spettacolo era così aberrante, che ho cambiato canale, cosa mai fatta per una semifinale di CL, ma ieri si è visto cos'è l'anticalcio...l'uno mette Villa in panca, l'altro, al solito, mette i randellatori e confina in panchina la classe...cosa già vista ai tempi del Real: come non ricordare l'inserimento di Pepe con l'ordine di mazzulare qualunque giocatore gli capitasse a tiro


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Aprile 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> mourinho se va in finale con Bayern o Real verrà struprato calcisticamente



Io invece ho paura che sarà la fotocopia di Barcellona-Inter 2010...Eto'o nuovamente terzino e 70% possesso palla sterile Bayern...uno schifo


----------

